

Show HN: Text your mom you're home with a physical button - imkevinxu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIAXx83ogyw

======
TheAppGuy
This may look like a novelty product, but a Swedish entrepreneur has raised a
lot of money for a similiar idea (although not as focussed as texting your
mum). [http://www.theappguy.co/the-app-guy-
podcast/2014/11/24/tagp1...](http://www.theappguy.co/the-app-guy-
podcast/2014/11/24/tagp185-joacim-westlund-digital-internet-of-things-
business-ideas-sweden-indiegogo)

~~~
towelguy
There's also bttn, posted here a couple of months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8263007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8263007)

------
fredrivett
This is quality! I nearly always forget to text my mum when I've got home from
a long journey. One slap of this button when walking through the door, done!

------
LukaszH
Nice video :)

